# Saiga 12's being banned for importation?



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Buddy sent me an email today saying that Saiga's were on the ATF hit list for an importation ban.

Immediately went to several gun sales websites and found prices have increased and or stock was minimal or gone.

Anyone else have any details?

Was going to buy another for a spare last year and put it off for some other high capacity buys.

Hope I did not wait too long.......


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Who knows, anyone can start some crap and get prices up in a hurry....sort of like gas


----------



## Telly (May 27, 2000)

Rugergundog said:


> Who knows, anyone can start some crap and get prices up in a hurry....sort of like gas


How true. News announces gas prices "might" go up, next day it's up 10 cents.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> Who knows, anyone can start some crap and get prices up in a hurry....sort of like gas


Did you get a chance to check out any reloading stuff?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

"They" said the same thing about the Glock 9mm 33round mags , they went from $35 to $100 overnight on some forums , might have been a lampoon post, but still $100 , really


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

In principle I definitely care, but I can think of 100 other guns that I would rather spend my money on.

Regardless--the worst thing we can do is fall into the paranoia that plagues us gun owners. Remember the ammunition shortage? That was a reaction to a completely non-existent issue, a rumor about a ban/price increase on ammo. The shortage was 100% created and carried out by gun owners. It was completely ridiculous and hysterical. 

So beware of "they" and "them" because a lot of time, "they" simply don't exist.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

how true


----------

